# DW's Massive 12 days of xmas Giveaway - THE PRIZES



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

TO ENTER GO TO THIS  THREAD 

Hi Guys,

This is the time you have all been waiting for :thumb: The reveal of this years Christmas Giveaways!

I am sure you will agree this is a huge prize fund and what makes DW one of the best communities out there is the relationships that the site, the members and the traders and advertisers all have.

So.... Here they are:

DW MASSIVE XMAS GIVEAWAY

*DAY 1* 
-100ml bottle of Project Awesome, 1 x Lake Country Ultimate Last Step Pad 140mm and 1 x Luxury Buffing Towel. Sponsored by POLISHED BLISS 
Prize link at Polished Bliss

Polished Bliss









_*Day 1 bonus draw*_ Daytona EZ Brush or pinnacle Signature Series II Wax. Sponsored by MOTORGEEK

Prize link at Motorgeek or  Link (does not include cloth)

Motorgeek









*____________________________________________________*

*DAY 2*
- An AG Clay Kit, HD Cleanse Kit and High Definition Wax Sponsored by AUTOGLYM UK

Prize link at AG UK 
HD cleanse
Clay

Autoglym









_*Day 2 Bonus Draw* _- 500ml of our Cherry Glaze AIO, applicator and terry towel microfiber Sponsored by AUTOBRITE DIRECT

Prize Link at Autobrite Direct

Autobrite Direct









*____________________________________________________*

*DAY 3*
Rubbish Boy's Wax Collectors Pack. Sponsored by RUBBISH BOYS

Prize link from Rubbishboy's

Rubbishboy's









_*Day 3 bonus Draw*_ Meguiars Watch +Meguiars Kit Bag Sponsored by ELITE CAR CARE 

Elite Car Care 









*____________________________________________________*

*DAY 4* 
-Nanolex kit - Sponsored by NANOLEX

Prize link at Nanolex

Nanolex









_*Day 4 Bonus Draw* _Furniture Clinic first aid kit Sponsored by FURNITURE CLINIC 

Prize link at Furniture Clinic

Furniture Clinic 









*____________________________________________________*

*DAY 5* 
gtechniq winter whatever Sponsored by GTECHNIQ
Prize link at Gtechniq

Gtechniq









_*Day 5 bonus Draw*_ - £50 wolf chemicals Sponsored by WAXAMOMO

Prize link at Waxamomo

Waxamomo









*____________________________________________________*

*DAY 6* 
Car pro kit - (cquartz kit, reload 400ml, IX 500ml, IXSG 500ml, So2pure 120ml, WWM ) Sponsored by CARPRO -CQUARTZ

Prize link at Carpro

Carpro









_*Day 6 bonus draw*_ Chemical guys (backlight and some Sasquatch towels) Sponsored by CARWASHNWAX

Prize link at Carwashnwax

Carwashnwax









*____________________________________________________*

*DAY 7*
dodo surprise package ( including unlaunch products! ) Sponsored by DODO JUICE

Prize link at Dodo

Dodo Juice









_*Day 7 Bonus draw*_

Zaino Z8 and towel Kit Sponsored by Zaino Europe

Prize link at Zaino Europe










*____________________________________________________*

*DAY 8* 
Rotary silverstorm Sponsored by MONZA

Prize link at Monza

Monza









*____________________________________________________*

*DAY 9* 
smartool + megs bag - Sponsored by PERFORMANCE MOTORCARE

Prize link at Performance Motorcare 

Performance Motorcare









*____________________________________________________*

*DAY 10* 
Zymol starter Kit - Carbon Sponsored by ZYMOL EUROPE

Prize Link at Zymol Europe

Zymol









*____________________________________________________*

*DAY 11* 
Swissvax BOS wax kit Sponsored by SWISSVAX and DW

Prize link at Swissvax

Swissvax








DW 









*____________________________________________________*

*DAY 12* 
Flex polisher Kit worth £475 ! Sponsored by THE ULITMATE FINISH 

Prize Link at Ultimate Finish

The Ultimate Finish









_*Day 12 bonus draw*_ - sponsored by 3m Car care

A Mini Pocket Projector and some 3m Carbon film ( enough to do a console - wing mirrors)

Prize link at 3m Car Care

The giveaway thread will be launched on the 1st December for you to enter and will run until Midnight on the 11th December.

All that remains is for me to wish you all the best of luck!

DWC


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

:doublesho


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks DWC, you guys behind the scenes are all legends in my eyes, and good look to everyone...


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, they are very impressive prizes!!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Some really Cracking prizes there :thumb:


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Errrm wow!!! So how much do I have to bribe WHIZZER to win the day 7 prize I wonder? UNLAUNCHED PRODUCTS???!!!!

Hahaha joke!

Ashley

P.S Thanks to all that have donated prizes, very very generous of you


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Just like to say Huge Thanks to all the Sponsors of the competition which has allowed us to have several bonus draws on the first 7 days ...... 

Thanks From All At DW .


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks epic


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Holy cow :doublesho What an incredible set of prizes.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Day 3 and 7... MMMMM


----------



## ignision (Jun 7, 2006)

What a great set of prizes. Thanks to all the guys behind the scenes and also to all those that have provided a prize, very generous.


----------



## jimboc (Apr 13, 2010)

some quality prizes on show there, defo be keeping tabs on this!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

If i win Day 12 would there be cries of unfair?


----------



## manolik (May 30, 2010)

What an incredible set of prizes.

really amazing

hope to be lucky


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

how do you enter the comp?


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy Moly - they are fantastic prizes, well done for securing them and a special well done to the companies that have donated.

I genuinely believe that is the best set of prizes in total for a competition like this I've seen!


----------



## QuattroA3 (Jul 5, 2008)

What a great set of prizes:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho. Thanks to all envolved:thumb:


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Amazing  Can i win please?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Brazo said:


> If i win Day 12 would there be cries of unfair?


yes and u will be huntered like a rabbit and fed to viper as food, very nice prices day 12 :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Can't wait for this to start, i hope i'm lucky.... Good luck to everyone!:thumb:


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Well done to DW and all the sponser's:thumb:


----------



## Marc1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Can't wait Well Done DW and sponsors


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

This is amazing.......


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Some amazing prizes there. Shal be rather fun


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow that's some shocking prizes !!!!!!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Brazo said:


> If i win Day 12 would there be cries of unfair?


Possibly mate as you know full well that member Repiv is earmarked to win that one


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

I think I would faint if I won any of them


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

not many sites would do this!!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Good luck to all.
Can honestly say there is some seriously great wins on the cards.
Nice of DW and the traders to do such a good thing:thumb:


----------



## tomma (Nov 20, 2010)

WOW some amazing prizes up for grabs here if only i could be so lucky to win lol gd luk all and thanks to all sponsors involved :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> Good luck to all.
> Can honestly say there is some seriously great wins on the cards.
> *Nice of DW and the traders to do such a good thing*:thumb:


It's amazing what 2 hours blindfolded and gagged in the back of a transit followed by a further 2 hours hanging upside down over a drum of boiling water will do  :lol: (obviously I'm joking....the water was never more than 90 degrees lol!)


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

What a stunning list of prizes. Many thanks to all the contributors - quite an exceptional place Detailingworld


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Fantastic list of prizes :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

good work all!


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow. That's impressive.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Great prize fund and well done all the sponsors for donating the prizes and dw for putting together another top competition :thumb:


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

:argie::argie::argie:WOW:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

Some unbelievable prizes there; terriffic stuff from the site and the traders!
Some lucky people are going to have a great Christmas present.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Some serious prizes there.


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

So how do we enter and is their any conditions ie min posts or anything like that :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Geordie_1982 said:


> So how do we enter and is their any conditions ie min posts or anything like that :thumb:


Look out for the entry thread which DW Chief will post up on the 1st Dec. All the entry terms will be on that, and all you need to do is post on the thread :thumb:.


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Viper said:


> Look out for the entry thread which DW Chief will post up on the 1st Dec. All the entry terms will be on that, and all you need to do is post on the thread :thumb:.


Ok cheers for that Viper :thumb:


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Here it comes!
Thanks DW & Sponsors!


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow :doublesho that's some amazing giveaways.
Feels like Christmas already!


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

Woop woop! Great prizes, roll on 1st December


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great prizes, will this be like a raffle?


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

You guys are amazing!! :doublesho

A massive :thumb: to all at DW for arranging this!

And I am very impressed at the sponsors for donating these great items!! 

This forum truly is one of a kind! 

To you all, I salute you. 


P.S how much A** kissing is needed to get day 7 ????? 
:lol:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Just another reason why this is the best forum I am a member of, amazing prizes every single day.

Thanks to all involved


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

this site is bloody fantastic . well done to all those supplying goodies and well done DW :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic guys, expected nothing less from a cracking forum.

Well done traders, great xmas generosity.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Some really great prizes, thanks to all the guys for supplying them.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb prizes, roll on xmas :thumb:


----------



## Tom Newton (Aug 2, 2009)

Amazing stuff! good luck all


----------



## GavinD (Nov 18, 2010)

Cant wait for this! Will have to see if i am able to secure the gtechniq prize, it may have to be wiped off the old christmas list to Santa if so!!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow, Some excellent prizes! I never win anything.... but still


----------



## pawelw (Nov 7, 2010)

:speechles


----------



## kevedup (Jul 23, 2010)

Some great prizes :doublesho .Thank you to all for organising this & also all the sponsors :thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Some excellent prizes, a very nice touch from the sponsors :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

silly silly (good!) prizes. :thumb:

why not make it you have to pay £1 donation to the DW charity to enter? Win win in my eyes?


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Brilliant prizes !
Thank you sponsors :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

amiller said:


> silly silly (good!) prizes. :thumb:
> 
> why not make it you have to pay £1 donation to the DW staff fund to enter? Win win in my eyes?


I like your thinking there my friend :thumb: You'll go a long way on here 

(runs off to ammend the competition terms lol!)


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, fantastic prizes there! The mention of a donation is a very good idea IMO :thumb:


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Not sure how many members on here but £1 to be entered into the give away must still be better odds than the lottery!! IMO


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I never, ever win anything in the prize draws 

Crackin range of prizes, I'll be in :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm up for a pound to buy in, props to all sponsors and forum mods etc who have made this possible! I'm excited


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Just to say; there won't be any money involved. We're just going to run it as we have done in previous years, by just posting on the entry thread :thumb: (which this isn't btw. for the benefit of those who weren't here last Christmas - that entry thread goes live on the 1st Dec).

It's not to say raising money for charity at the same time isn't a good idea, but it's too late to organise for this year now with only a few days to go, but maybe something we can look at next time


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

:doublesho WOW - what an unbeleivable list of prizes that is - many thanks to all contributors :argie:


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks to all involved in creating this fantastic opertunity and to let us all take part. 

Cheers DW and all the sponsors


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, I have just joined this forum a few weeks ago and a prize giveaway like this is brilliant and I can safely say Detailing World absolutely owns all other forums...ever....

Thanks for arranging, especially with the way the economy is it is very generous....just hope I will be eligable!

Oh and I agree with the charitable donation if it can be sorted out for next year.

CE90


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

^^ As it stands you'd be 38 posts short, but the entry thread doesn't go live until Wednesday, and is open for 12 days, so I'm sure (without spamming ), you'll be able to get an entry in :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Like the £1 idea :thumb:


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks like its going to be a very popular competition and such a brilliant idea.

The donation idea was fab it could raise a lot of money for charity


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Donations*

Please check this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194343



amiller said:


> silly silly (good!) prizes. :thumb:
> 
> why not make it you have to pay £1 donation to the DW charity to enter? Win win in my eyes?





Renegade said:


> Not sure how many members on here but £1 to be entered into the give away must still be better odds than the lottery!! IMO





deanie-b said:


> I'm up for a pound to buy in, props to all sponsors and forum mods etc who have made this possible! I'm excited





CoopersE91 said:


> Wow, I have just joined this forum a few weeks ago and a prize giveaway like this is brilliant and I can safely say Detailing World absolutely owns all other forums...ever....
> 
> Thanks for arranging, especially with the way the economy is it is very generous....just hope I will be eligable!
> 
> ...





alan_mcc said:


> Like the £1 idea :thumb:





Bee said:


> Looks like its going to be a very popular competition and such a brilliant idea.
> 
> The donation idea was fab it could raise a lot of money for charity


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Some excellent prizes there, well done DW team and massive thanks to you and the generous sponsors :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Only 2 days to go before the official entry thread goes live.....we've a feeling it's going to be a pretty long thread :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Do you have to donate to win anything?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> Do you have to donate to win anything?


No, just post your name on the entry thread from Wednesday onwards :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Viper said:


> No, just post your name on the entry thread from Wednesday onwards :thumb:


Sweet, I don't mind donating though


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

amazing, thanks to the DW team and all the companies that have given prizes.

gona be good.


----------



## Crille (Nov 22, 2010)

Woooowwwww they are very impressive prizes!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Some fantastic prizes there, I'll be entering for sure. Thanks DW and sponsers! :thumb:


----------



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

some amount of prizes there. Never used swiss wax before 

good luck people


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

So you need 50 posts to enter right?


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

Not long now


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow. ive not actually ever seen a prize list like this, just shows some people really are kind at christmas


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

awesome


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

looking forward to it! Some cracking prizes


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Very good prizes there. Fingers crossed for me.


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Fair play to DW and fair play to the sponsors there are some serious products there, fantastic offer there guys. much appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

andyedge said:


> So you need 50 posts to enter right?


Is that the rules?

Damn it!!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

andyedge said:


> So you need 50 posts to enter right?


I believe its 50 _quality _posts to stop people just spamming, I could be wrong though.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Yes, it's a 50 post minimum I'm afraid - the same as we always have. Just stops people signing up to DW purely to enter, then possibly winning something and disappearing, never to be seen again.

It's not an infallible system of course, but it at least goes some way to making sure this whole prize giveaway is ours and the traders' way of thanking the DW community for their continued support throughout the year (or part thereof). 

A forum is only ever as good as its members of course, so we like to keep this mega prize bonanza 'in house' so to speak. I'm sure those who have just joined with less than 50 posts can understand this and will, of course, be able to enter next year - which if the escalating magnitude of the prize pot is anything to go by, we'll probably by giving a car away in 2011 lol!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Stop Press*

Just received news of another Fantastic Prize that is to be added !!!!

Day 12 bonus draw - sponsored by 3m Car care

A Mini Pocket Projector and some 3m Carbon film ( enough to do a console - wing mirrors)

Prize link at 3m Car Care


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

This competition keeps getting better :lol:
Not long now! :thumb:


----------



## G-baby158 (Aug 30, 2010)

Theres some cracking prizes there! How do you enter and what are the rules of it?


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

+1 with the above, same question here.


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm more excited about this than Christmas itself!
:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

G-baby158 said:


> Theres some cracking prizes there! How do you enter and what are the rules of it?





priceworth said:


> +1 with the above, same question here.


You simply post your name on the official entry thread that DW Chief will be posting up tomorrow and which is open for 12 days. Providing you have at least 50 posts and aren't DW staff or a trader/sponsor, then it's open to everyone :thumb:

So look our for the thread tomorrow!


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

Ooooooo, not long now!


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Just a quick note on day 10 prize, ours will be a Carbon or Creame starter kit, based on what colour the winner's car is 

Great list of prizes, well done DW!

Becky


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the donation Zymol :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

It's my Third Christmas as a member of this site and you just keep upping the standard of goodwill.

Thank you to everyone who contributed. Hopefully, i'll win something this year.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## fitter (Jun 19, 2010)

Thats very generous from all the sponsors
Merry Christmas
Neil


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Viper said:


> Yes, it's a 50 post minimum I'm afraid - the same as we always have. Just stops people signing up to DW purely to enter, then possibly winning something and disappearing, never to be seen again.
> 
> It's not an infallible system of course, but it at least goes some way to making sure this whole prize giveaway is ours and the traders' way of thanking the DW community for their continued support throughout the year (or part thereof).
> 
> A forum is only ever as good as its members of course, so we like to keep this mega prize bonanza 'in house' so to speak. I'm sure those who have just joined with less than 50 posts can understand this and will, of course, be able to enter next year - which if the escalating magnitude of the prize pot is anything to go by, we'll probably by giving a car away in 2011 lol!


I completely agree with this. Iv been on too many forums where people just turn up for some goods or something and then take off. Personally i would make it 100 posts as it is easy to get 50 posts and may drive spam but thats just me.

Its going to be an awsome comp and gona be checking the forum all day for the entry. Is there a time this will go on the forum?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I don't know the time that DW Chief will post this up as he's not said, but don't worry, I'm sure he'll make it well known, as will I.

Best of luck to everyone who enters


----------



## jacob12_1993 (Nov 15, 2010)

The prizes look great!!! Big thanks to sponsors


----------



## cracker666 (Sep 10, 2010)

jacob12_1993 said:


> The prizes look great!!! Big thanks to sponsors


+1 :doublesho


----------



## pk222 (Oct 2, 2008)

the prizes look very good and I am impressed the sponsors are giving these away in the Christmas spirit 

sorry if these seem silly questions but thought I would ask as I haven't entered something like this before
1. do you need to enter daily or is it enter once and then there is a draw or something similar (think it might be daily going by the title I think)
2. is there anything about not giving away to the same person on multiple days (eg make it fair on everyone?) or is it more if you are lucky then so be it
3. is there like a competition rules postie somewhere (appreciate if someone could post the link)?


----------



## MK-us (Nov 24, 2009)

A +12 for *all* the sponsors !

I allways say: be thankfull, whatever which day brings


----------



## nesha83 (Jun 26, 2009)

truly amazing! a big thank you to all sponsors


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Lookin good!


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

where's the list? want to get my name in, so excited i may scream...lol


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

It'll be up later today


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

I am excited for this too, fingers crossed


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

will the list be on this thread or a new one?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

"The giveaway thread will be launched on the 1st December for you to enter and will run until Midnight on the 11th December."


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Excited already. Hopefully Xmas will come early this year.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Mmmh Day 5 mmmmmmmmh 

Never seen such quality giveaways on a site.

DW Rocks, and the supporters rock even more


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

is the Day One thread open?


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

ryand said:


> is the Day One thread open?


Its live now.http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194734


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Those really seem like some great prizes!

Sad that it is only for those who have over 50 posts.
Well, there is always next year


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

here's hoping


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

Some great prizes there, thanks to all the sponsors and DW for organising it. 

Good luck all.


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Gutted about 50 posts but hey-Ho!!

Good luck to the rest of you guys! 

No I'm not Jealous! Honest!! (Much)
:lol:


----------



## RivieraV (Mar 17, 2010)

Okay here goes, lets see if I am lucky !!


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds awesome guess I need some more posts!


----------



## Daryl_mk4coupe (Oct 17, 2007)

Fingers crossed,im guessing we just post here to enter....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nope make sure you post on the entry thread !!!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194734


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Renegade said:


> Gutted about 50 posts but hey-Ho!!
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you guys!
> 
> ...


get your posts before the draw date and youll be fine :thumb: only 16 or so to go make sure they are good posts though


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU POST IN THE ENTRY THREAD POST IN HERE WILL NOT COUNT *

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194734


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

And on that note, I think to avoid it happening, we can draw this thread to a close


----------

